# Sooo confused



## 1073358 (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a consultation that was done in the office on the 6th. Doc goes through full HPI, exam, MDM and decides pt needs surgery. Patient has surgery on the 12th, same doc that performed consult. This is the only document that would represent the HP. There was no other one done by a different doc or nothing seperately dictated by this doc. 

What is the proper way to bill this? A consult code 9924_ or would this be a no charge since it is also serving as HP which is included in global package? 
If I bill the consult 9924_, would I add on the V72.8_ pre op dx code?


----------



## agott (Feb 26, 2008)

I would bill the consult with the v code.


----------

